# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Exciting Mango Delights From Sanjeev Kapoor

## *Saira*

MANGO CHEESECAKE 

 Ingredients 

Crust Bran biscuits or Digestive biscuits 8-10 Butter 2 tablespoons
Filling Skimmed milk 1 cup
Condensed milk ½ cup
Cornflour 1 tablespoon
Carrageenan (vegetarian gelatine) 1 tablespoon
Skimmed milk cottage cheese 2 cups 
Skimmed milk yogurt, hung 1½ cups
Mango pulp 2 cups
Mango essence 1 teaspoon
Sugar, powdered ½ cup
Topping Mango jelly 1 tablespoon
Mango, peeled and sliced 1

Method 

1. Crush biscuits to a coarse powder and put it into a bowl. Add butter and mix. Put this mixture at the base of a spring form pan (loose bottom pan) lined with greaseproof paper. Press the mixture lightly and place it in the refrigerator to set.
2. Heat milk in a pan. Add condensed milk and mix. Dissolve cornflour in a little milk and add it to the hot milk. Cook stirring continuously till the mixture thickens. Set aside.
3. Mix carrageenan or gelatine in a little water and heat in the microwave for one minute. Remove from the microwave and set aside. 
4. Take hung yogurt in a bowl. Add paneer and mix with a whisk. Add mango pulp and mix again. Add mango essence and the milk mixture. Mix again. Add powdered sugar and blend with a hand blender. Add the dissolved carrageenan or gelatine and blend again. 
5. Pour this mixture into the prepared tin over the biscuit layer. Refrigerate for two to three hours. 
6. Dissolve mango jelly in a quarter cup of water, bring it to a boil and cool. 
7. Put a layer of mango jelly on the set cheesecake. Chill until the jelly is set. 
8. Remove from the spring form pan and cut into eight wedges with a sharp knife dipped in hot water. Serve chilled with sliced mango fan.

Chefs Tip: Spring form pan is similar to a round shallow cake tin but with a removable base.

----------


## *Saira*

MANGO SOUFFLÉ 

 Ingredients 

Mango pulp ½ cup 
Eggs 5 
Caster sugar 1 cup + 2 tablespoons
Fresh cream 2 cups 
Ripe mango, sliced 1 medium 

Method

1. Take three whole eggs and two yolks in a thick bottomed pan.
2. Add one cup of caster sugar and mix with a whisker. Place it on a double boiler and cook, stirring continuously with a wooden spoon, on low heat until thick and foamy.
3. Remove bowl from heat and continue to whisk until completely cooled.
4. Whip one and a half cups of cream till it forms soft peaks.
5. Mix in mango pulp. Gently fold the cream and mango pulp mixture into the egg mixture. Transfer into a prepared soufflé dish or individual ramekins and freeze overnight.
6. Whip the remaining cream with two tablespoons of caster sugar till stiff.
7. Transfer into a piping bag with a star nozzle. Pipe rosettes on the top of the soufflé and serve garnished with mango slices.

----------


## *Saira*

FISH AND GREEN MANGO CURRY 

 Ingredients 

King fish (surmai), 1 inch thick slices 8 
Raw mangoes, peeled and sliced 2 medium 
Turmeric powder 1 teaspoon
Lemon juice 2 tablespoons
Salt to taste
Tamarind 1 lemon sized ball
Rice flour 1½ tablespoons
Coconut, scraped 1 cup
Oil 6 tablespoons
Onion, finely chopped 1 medium 
Green chillies, slit 4 
Red chilli powder 1 tablespoon
Coriander powder 1 tablespoon
Mustard seeds ½ teaspoon
Curry leaves 10-12
Whole dry red chillies, broken 2 
Fresh coriander leaves, finely chopped 2 tablespoons

Method

1. Pat dry king fish slices and marinate in a mixture of half teaspoon turmeric powder, lemon juice and salt to taste. 
2. Soak tamarind in half a cup of warm water for fifteen minutes, mash well and set aside. Mix rice flour in half a cup of water and set aside.
3. Soak scraped coconut in one cup of warm water for three to four minutes. Grind and squeeze to extract milk. Reserve the coconut residue for the curry. 
4. Heat two tablespoons of oil in a pan and shallow fry marinated fish slices on high heat on both sides till golden brown. Remove and place on an absorbent paper and keep warm. Reserve the oil.
5. Heat the remaining oil, add onion and cook on high heat for four to five minutes or till it starts turning brown. Add green chillies, remaining turmeric powder, red chilli powder and coriander powder.
6. Add coconut residue and four cups of water. Bring to a boil, add tamarind pulp and simmer on medium heat for ten minutes, stirring occasionally. 
7. Strain curry through a mesh pressing well to extract all the flavours. 
8. Heat the reserved oil in a small pan. Add mustard seeds. When they crackle, add curry leaves and broken red chillies.
9. Stir well, add mango pieces and sauté for a minute and pour into the strained curry. Thicken the gravy with rice flour mixed with water. Gently slide in fried fish slices and cook for another two minutes. Adjust salt.
10. Add coconut milk and stir well. Cook on low heat for two to three minutes. Sprinkle coriander leaves and serve hot.

----------


## *Saira*

AAM KA PARANTHA WITH CHHUNDA STUFFING 

 Ingredients 

Whole wheat flour (atta) 2 cups + for dusting
Salt to taste 
Mango pulp ½ cup
Oil 2 tablespoons + to shallow fry
Chhunda 1 cup

Method

1. Make dough with wheat flour, salt, mango pulp and two tablespoons of oil. Divide into eight equal portions.
2. Dust each ball in flour and roll out into a diskette. Apply some oil and sprinkle a little flour. Put a tablespoonful of chhunda on one side of the diskette and roll to make a cylinder. Fold over the sides and press slightly. Rest them for a while.
3. Gently roll out again into squares. Shake off excess flour.
4. Heat a tawa. Put the parantha on it and roast both sides on medium heat. Drizzle some oil and roast till both sides are golden and crisp.
5. Serve hot with chhunda.

----------


## Muzna

hmmmm yummyyy yummmyyyy

nice reciepes 

thank u for sharing saira  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yummy yummy...cool...thanks a lot saira...simply awesome sharing..:up;

----------


## khawab

hmmm delicious ... yum yum  :Big Grin: 
thanks for sharing  :Big Grin:

----------

